# Air bag light: 00474 and 01794 - VAGCOM auto scann inside



## jmm96gsr (Sep 27, 2007)

2004 A4
This car was in a prior accident. I don't know if they replaced the air bag control module when it was repaired. Please let me know if you have any suggestions. Here is the auto scan:


Tuesday,16,November,2010,20:55:18:60029
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN: WAULC68E94A257436 Mileage: 76050km/47255miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 AK HW: 8E0 909 018 A
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0004 
Coding: 0016751
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 79F3004449AB

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8E0 927 156 S
Component: AG5 01V 1.8l5VT USA 1212 
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 3E79D3581005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 4529 
Coding: 04277
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 26491B38E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 AC
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1323 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 62C14728C43D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 F
Component: int. Lastmodul USA 0517 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 356BCC742533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 1001 
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 01317 552 00000
VCID: 3F87AE5C170F

2 Faults Found:
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01794 - Control Module - Incorrect Chassis (VIN) Number 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0611 
Coding: 01041
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 3E79D3581005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 920 950 P
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D42 
Coding: 01231
Shop #: WSC 19411 
VCID: 3669CB783835
WAULC68E94A257436 AUZ6Z0D0101846

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
Component: Komfortgerát T7B 1512 
Coding: 11788
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 72E1376814DD

Part No: 8E1959801
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0204 

Part No: 8E1959802E
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0204 

Part No: 8E0959801A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0204 

Part No: 8E0959802A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0204 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 A
Component: symphony II NP2 0006 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 254B1C349593

1 Fault Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Simple 

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Try this first:

[Select]
[15-Airbags]
[Adaptation]
Put '81' in Channel Number
[Read]
Put '02905' in New Value
[Test]
[Save]

-Uwe-


----------



## jmm96gsr (Sep 27, 2007)

ok, I will try the adaptation first. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

This has to be done even when installing a brand new airbag control module in those cars.

Unfortunately, I don't remember whether a new module will show "Incorrect VIN" or whether there's a different DTC for one which has never been matched to a car via this adaptation. So it's unclear whether this module has been matched to another car previously or not. One way to tell would be to look in Advanced ID, where it would probably show the VIN of the car it was matched to previously (if indeed that's the case).

-Uwe-


----------



## jmm96gsr (Sep 27, 2007)

Uwe said:


> This has to be done even when installing a brand new airbag control module in those cars.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't remember whether a new module will show "Incorrect VIN" or whether there's a different DTC for one which has never been matched to a car via this adaptation. So it's unclear whether this module has been matched to another car previously or not. One way to tell would be to look in Advanced ID, where it would probably show the VIN of the car it was matched to previously (if indeed that's the case).
> 
> -Uwe-


OK, I will check that out tonight after work. Again, thanks for the replies. :beer:


----------



## jmm96gsr (Sep 27, 2007)

UPDATE:

I went into the adaptation and entered in the values as suggested. and it seems to have worked. Before the airbag light would come on after the car was running for 9 minutes, and I just had it running for 15 minutes and no air bag light. I will take it for a longer drive tomorrow and report back. Thanks again for all the help. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cmdrew (May 29, 2013)

*Same problem but can't resolve*

Hi,

I have the same problem or at least the same codes! I only have vcds lite but a guy came around with the full version and tried to perform the adaptation suggested. Problem was when he clicked 'test' after putting the new value in all he got was 'error'. Neither he nor I are sure where to go from here. I think this has all stated since a new instrument cluster was fitted...


----------

